
Visa and Covid-Restrictions API - mohaknahta
Would an API that could surface visa and covid requirements for a given country be useful to anyone?<p>One obvious case is to display such information if you have a travel product.
======
4d13b8e65c16
There already is a VISA/Warning api product for this by the IATA. Pretty
pricey though. [https://www.iata.org/en/publications/timatic/timaticweb-
trav...](https://www.iata.org/en/publications/timatic/timaticweb-travel-
requirements/)

Such an API might be useful to every organisation, which is in internatinoal
travel or sells international travel products.

~~~
mohaknahta
Yep! I went ahead and spoke to IATA. It's crazy expensive - starting price is
$26,000.

Their customer is airline so small amount but for most hackers, probably a no-
go at that price i guess.

